# Sound Breaks up, recommendations?



## mtb211

Hi everyone, 

My PC specs are below.. only difference now is that I have 8 GB of RAM..

Ive noticed over the past few months my sound is breaking up.. I thought it was my creative FATAL1TY headset but hooked my optical cord to my surround sound and my sound still breaks up(sound distorts and gets "crackily" for short periods of time... I just updated my drivers and I still have the problem. Would upgrading to a sound card like this really be worth it ? I was surprised by how expensive it was , but sound is important to me

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102019

Hope your all having a good weekend

Matt


----------



## linkin

Don't bother with the Fatal1ty, just get the regular X-Fi Titanium or the Titanium HD.


----------



## Aastii

Though more expensive, if you could afford it I would take

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132010

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132005

If not, then for much less

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829132006

is still an excellent card. I wouldn't go with Creative for sound cards. As much as I seriously dislike Asus, they have the sound card sector wrapped up


----------



## diduknowthat

Download this program and check your DPC latency. 

http://www.thesycon.de/deu/latency_check.shtml


----------



## mtb211

diduknowthat said:


> Download this program and check your DPC latency.
> 
> http://www.thesycon.de/deu/latency_check.shtml



I am not at home, but I will download that German program when I am home

As for the other sound cards you two posted. Linked in and Aasti... There wernt any optical outputs on those cards 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## linkin

mtb211 said:


> I am not at home, but I will download that German program when I am home
> 
> As for the other sound cards you two posted. Linked in and Aasti... There wernt any optical outputs on those cards
> 
> Thanks for the help!



The regular X-Fi Titanium (along with the Fatal1ty) should have TOSLINK in/out. My card does.


----------



## allen9600

i've found that ASUS makes nice sound cards. i think they are pretty under-rated. these sound cards gives out great quality sound. bang for your buck.

http://www.eio.com/p-30609-asus-xonar-dx-71-channels-pci-express-x1-interface-sound-card.aspx

http://www.eio.com/p-9740-asus-xona...ace-124-db-snr-headphone-amp-card-retail.aspx


----------



## mtb211

I went with the Fatal1ty.. got a deal on it... sound is much better now
Thanks a lot! 

And Allen Welcome and thanks


----------



## linkin

How's it sound? I'm getting a regular Titanium next week (already paid for it) - I'd imagine it sounds the same, from memory the Fatal1ty just has more of that X-RAM stuff. 64MB to be exact, where the Titanium has 16MB.


----------

